# Professional Installer near Goshen, NY (Orange County)



## HipToss (Nov 13, 2009)

I am looking for someone to install a stealthy system in an 08 4dr VW GTI

A


----------



## HipToss (Nov 13, 2009)

There is nobody out there to help me out?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

how far from albany? Audio Obsessions in albany seems like a good place.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

HipToss said:


> I am looking for someone to install a stealthy system in an 08 4dr VW GTI
> 
> A


I'm in CT, not too far from there.


----------



## petermakar (Jan 10, 2010)

were in manhattan...


----------

